# Is a canoe the ultimate survival boat?



## Fuzzee

You can carry it across land areas, sleep under it with your gear when it rains and it requires no fuel to go. Or is there a better option that's powered for inland water that you can still run once the powers out and fuel is a memory?


----------



## dwight55

I would say there are few peers to the canoe as a vessel that can be used as you describe.

I would also say that if you have included this in you plan, . . . be sure to take enough time to acclimatize ALL, . . . EACH AND EVERY person involved in the fine art of canoe entering, exiting, paddling, maneuvering, etc. 

It only takes one rookie movement, . . . everything is at the bottom of the lake and y'all are bobbing in the drink.

But I too like a canoe for the reasons you put forth.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Fuzzee

I've canoed since I was a youngin, but have certainly had my moments of going swimming with someone not good in a canoe. I'm thinking it might be nice to have a canoe that also has a rear mount for using a small motor besides when times are normal and fuel is plentiful, but it's still a canoe in the end. Like a Gheenoe.

http://gheenoe.net/


----------



## BigCheeseStick

I've been fishing from Jon boats and the like my whole life. Bought a canoe and took it out three times. Gave it away to my neighbor who used it twice and gave it away to somebody else. The problem is their so long (mine was only a 14') and the ends stick up in the air. If there is _any_ kind of wind, and I mean _ANY_ kind of wind. Even a breeze! You nearly can't steer the things, and if you paddle yourself blue in the face sweating like a whore in church to fight the wind you still haven't made any real headway because you spent all your energy just trying to keep it pointed the right direction.

We bought a couple kayaks we were much happier with, but ended up going back to a Jon boat for small lakes and such because their so much more practical once you have them on the water.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Get me in a canoe and it would be like a remake of the Poseidon Adventure. I don't get in anything smaller than a cruise ship unless the cruise ship is sinking, but I do pack a lovely sundress and a nice shawl just in case.


----------



## Fuzzee

As long as you can swim your alright if the canoe flips. I tie my gear off with 550 to the canoe. That way it's recoverable. Sweating like a whore in church is definitely true, but a little exercise is a good thing and it's a hell of a lot harder to get around in a bigger boat when you've run out of fuel. Kayaks are too small for my taste and don't hold as much gear. Plus there basically one person. Inflatables are ok, but one pop from a submerged branch and it's over.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

View attachment 2870
.....


----------



## Doomsday

The Native Americans used them for centuries and survived very well. Can’t get any better accolades than that.


----------



## Seneca

If having to portage is part of the plan then the canoe is your boat.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Less human energy to move a canoe on water then a jon boat but a jon boat is more stable. Jon boat you can use oars or paddles.


----------



## HuntingHawk

As a bugout vessel I would choose a canoe. For a survival vessel I would choose a jon boat.


----------



## Fuzzee

HuntingHawk said:


> As a bugout vessel I would choose a canoe. For a survival vessel I would choose a jon boat.


But you'd bugout to survive? That means a Gheenoe which is kind of a cross between a Jon boat and canoe should be the ultimate survival boat.


----------



## Seneca

I have an aluminum 15' Gregor 150 (not a canoe). It was chosen for features that lend themselves well to the bodies of water in this area. I like canoes and wouldn't mind owning one, yet a 12' dory skiff is better suited to this area. The problem one encounters with canoes is the amount of freeboard. If one is going light then a canoe is a good option. Loading a canoe down will quickly reduce the freeboard and if rough water or a sudden storm were to come up, it could get pretty sporty.


----------



## Will2

A canoe is great but I am convinced a solid catamaran may be the best simple non military boat.. since it can be powered by sail rowing or motor. It can go on quite shallow water not much draft and is just in general a good boat.

you can get em smaller than this but this is just awsome for the price

http://bc.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles...torboats-70-x-20-Catamaran-W0QQAdIdZ518713688

you can also get electric motors.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Will said:


> A canoe is great but I am convinced a solid catamaran may be the best simple non military boat.. since it can be powered by sail rowing or motor. It can go on quite shallow water not much draft and is just in general a good boat.
> 
> you can get em smaller than this but this is just awsome for the price
> 
> 70' x 20' Catamaran - Vancouver Powerboats, Motorboats For Sale - Kijiji Vancouver Canada.
> 
> you can also get electric motors.


Kevin Costner agreed.

Water World:
View attachment 2875


----------



## Fuzzee

Will said:


> A canoe is great but I am convinced a solid catamaran may be the best simple non military boat.. since it can be powered by sail rowing or motor. It can go on quite shallow water not much draft and is just in general a good boat.
> 
> you can get em smaller than this but this is just awsome for the price
> 
> 70' x 20' Catamaran - Vancouver Powerboats, Motorboats For Sale - Kijiji Vancouver Canada.
> 
> you can also get electric motors.


Maybe for the ocean, but try to get that thing through a swamp. The ocean and inland waters are two different worlds and two different kinds of boats reign.

:smile:


----------



## HuntingHawk

As a survival tool, if I'm going to use a motor it will be electric. Whatever amount of batteries & solar charging system. Gas motor, like a gas generator, will draw attention.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Prepadoodle said:


> Get me in a canoe and it would be like a remake of the Poseidon Adventure. I don't get in anything smaller than a cruise ship unless the cruise ship is sinking, but I do pack a lovely sundress and a nice shawl just in case.


As long as it isn't a remake of Deliverance, it is all good.. Dueling banjo music plain in the background..


----------



## Fuzzee

HuntingHawk said:


> As a survival tool, if I'm going to use a motor it will be electric. Whatever amount of batteries & solar charging system. Gas motor, like a gas generator, will draw attention.


I've been thinking about a solar powered battery charger. My neighbor uses one for his batteries for his electric motor. If I buy a Gheenoe though, there capable of nice speed with a gas motor. Feeding it will be the thing though, but when it's dry, that you can paddle is the point of it still being a canoe.


----------



## dwight55

In a world where water travel has once again become a prime mode, . . . the canoe is going to be really hard to beat, . . . as we talk of inland waters.

Once the SHTF, . . . all locks will be frozen open or closed, . . . meaning you portage around them. 

You will portage around all dams (if they don't go bye-bye in the SHTF scenario) as well as all rapids.

Here in central Ohio, . . . we have a good bunch of rivers and streams, . . . mostly navigable by canoe or kayak, . . . but nothing bigger, . . . including a jon boat. And even at that, . . . you will travel light, . . . or you will portage a lot of the way.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Fuzzee

Two people with BOB's, rifles and other supplies can load them in the canoe, tie off ropes from the canoe with loops on their end and wrap them over their body and drag the canoe across land to new water.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Can do the same thing with a jon boat.


----------



## Will2

Fuzzee said:


> Maybe for the ocean, but try to get that thing through a swamp. The ocean and inland waters are two different worlds and two different kinds of boats reign.
> 
> :smile:


Not sure about moving anything through a "swamp"

None the less properly sized catamarans can operate on rivers and lakes just fine.

As far as boats operating in a swamp.. while an interesting bug out choice... I don't think it would be my first choice. Although I am very close to marsh and lots of bog the river is maybe 20-30 ft across. For my locality I have a kayak as I am one person. However if I'm getting on water... it is in a big boat. I would rather go land than travel by boat in a bugout... prepping my bugout bag to go into a dry bag or lift bag of sorts would be on my list .. a bag to float the pack and swim accross.. if I need to travel it would be constructing a raft..

a canoe is better than no canoe for travelling by water.. I've had it in my list to make a canoe out of a log, birch bark for years now.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

As much as I love my Kayaks I have to admit that a canoe makes a lot of sense from a practical standpoint. It doesn't weigh much more, carries a lot more gear weight capacity wise, still about as portable as you can get and the price is really tough to beat! I have been thinking about adding one of the square back ones and a small 2.5 horse engine to my collection for a couple of years now. My Kayaks have served me well but something to take out when the winds a little up making a kayak a lot of work or for when I need to haul a bit more than just a day pack and some fishing gear would sure be nice. I can carry about 30 lbs of gear in my Yak but with a canoe I could easily carry another 400-500 lbs in style! If the wind kicks up on the lake making paddling more work than I want to deal with I can always fire up the outboard and cruise at a liesurly pace to where I need to go and burn less than a gallon of fuel to boot. Its nice to have options!!!


----------



## ApexPredator

Sounds like a little planning is in order attach a wheel mount to the bottom that you can remove the wheels then reattach when porting. Plus as a side you got a little wagon on land but I could be crazy I plan on not getting on the water. Its both a open danger area and a high speed avenue of approach it will be watched.


----------



## Verteidiger

A canoe floating or paddling down a river after SHTF is a slow target in the open ripe for an ambush....

Okay for crossing to the other side of water. Slow easy target otherwise....

Ask the crews of Swift Boats in Vietnam about how they enjoyed their times on the rivers...and they could haul a$$ and open up with Ma Deuces.


----------



## Seneca

Fuzzee said:


> Maybe for the ocean, but try to get that thing through a swamp. The ocean and inland waters are two different worlds and two different kinds of boats reign.
> 
> :smile:


True!
There are stretches of river around here that once you put in you don't get out for miles...unless you have climbing gear. Pretty scenery though and class 4 and 5 white water. A kayak or rubber raft is the best way to travel those stretches of river. At certain times of the year (spring run off) it's impassible even with rubber raft or kayak.


----------



## roy

I paddled a kayak down the Mississippi from Lake Itasca to Venice, LA. Folks have done it in canoes but I'm sure glad I was in a kayak. Couple of times I think I would have been swimming in the canoe, gear gone.


----------



## sparkyprep

Just so happens that me and my family went on a canoe trip today down the Loxahatchee River. I wouldn't want any other means of transportation if I was living in the wilds in this area.


----------



## roy

Didja see any six foot waves?


----------



## Fuzzee

The open to ambush aspect goes with any traveling sorry to say. It's something that could happen and may. Just like you could go out to a restaurant tomorrow right at the approximate moment a disgruntled, mentally ill worker comes in to kill everyone inside. You still go out to eat though don't you? You still venture outside your door? Everywhere is going to be dangerous post shtf when it comes to being that bad. Be ready. Watch your 360, pay attention to your surroundings, plan around your travel area for the most likely safest time to travel. If you get attacked, return fire and seek cover. Fight to win or escape what you can't. Sometimes it's not a perfect world. Either you tough it out or whimper and die.


----------



## GTGallop

I use to be white water certified in the canoe. I've done class three and four in an open top canoe (stuffed with inner-tubes to displace water).
I would bet my sweet @$$ on a canoe any day. Grumman and Ol'Town made some crazy good ones in the day.

Barring that, I'd take a shallow draft Jon Boat.

If I had to pick a third I'd want a PBR from the brown water navy in Vietnam.

And fourth I'd want a Littoral Class ship


----------



## Will2

I'm thinking if you are uber rich a sub is probably the best shtf boat. The columbian cartels even make their own. They are technologically very complex, and tend to require petrol to operate, but all in all. The sub would likely offer the most advantages in a lake of substantial depth or the ocean. They even have them travelling up rivers in South America.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

We're venturing away from the canoe idea a little... But my favorite boat ever has always been the old PT boats.

A low draft cabin boat covered with guns and torpedoes, with twin supercharged V12 engines... _WHATS NOT TO LIKE THERE?!?_ 

View attachment 2897


----------



## Meangreen

Will said:


> I'm thinking if you are uber rich a sub is probably the best shtf boat. The columbian cartels even make their own. They are technologically very complex, and tend to require petrol to operate, but all in all. The sub would likely offer the most advantages in a lake of substantial depth or the ocean. They even have them travelling up rivers in South America.


The Colombian drug cartels have a German nautical engineer they call, "Captain Nemo" that designs and supervises the construction of the subs. They are built deep in the jungles of Colombia and cost around 4 million to construct. Most are a combination of diesel and battery powered and deliver around 10 million dollars worth of cocaine to the beaches of Florida.


----------



## ApexPredator

While I agree but also heavily disagree. Some things are dangerous and must be overcome crossing a road for example but their is a method for conducting a road crossing with a fair degree of safety. No such thing exists for open water the method would be to get out of the open ASAP even if you hugged a shoreline you would still be completely exposed to the other side and nearly so for the side you were huggin. Its all about risk management in my mind risk>reward moderate speed travel with a light load vs high risk id rather walk. keeping to the low ground remaining concealed.

Sorry I was trying to respond to Fuzee


----------



## Seneca

I want a canoe...lol
The good news is they are relatively inexpensive, the bad there is not a lot of places a canoe would be useful around my neck of the woods. 
I also would like to have one of these.
http://www.hookupsportfishing.com/f...sale-classic_accessories_colorado_pontoon.jpg


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Seneca said:


> I want a canoe...lol
> The good news is they are relatively inexpensive, the bad there is not a lot of places a canoe would be useful around my neck of the woods.
> I also would like to have one of these.
> http://www.hookupsportfishing.com/f...sale-classic_accessories_colorado_pontoon.jpg


_Craigslist is your friend!_


----------



## roy

BigCheeseStick said:


> We're venturing away from the canoe idea a little... But my favorite boat ever has always been the old PT boats.
> 
> A low draft cabin boat covered with guns and torpedoes, with twin supercharged V12 engines... _WHATS NOT TO LIKE THERE?!?_
> 
> View attachment 2897


Tripple supercharged V12s.


----------



## wesley762

This would be a good prep for a regional area, up in the northwest where I am it would not be worth anything. where I am a good set of 4 wheeler's would be way more useful. A canoe in Florida would be great, no so much where I live.


----------



## Fuzzee

Seneca said:


> I want a canoe...lol
> The good news is they are relatively inexpensive, the bad there is not a lot of places a canoe would be useful around my neck of the woods.
> I also would like to have one of these.
> http://www.hookupsportfishing.com/f...sale-classic_accessories_colorado_pontoon.jpg


It's funny. Those are cool, but every time I look at them I think, "Man, my balls are way exposed to shark or alligator attack." To hell with someone shooting at me compared to having a shark or alligator tear my nuts from my body. That's about the worst way to go in my book. :-|


----------



## Seneca

In the snake river canyon jet boats are king
http://www.thehulltruth.com/attachm...-idaho-20jetboating-20in-20hells-20canyon.jpg


----------



## Fuzzee

I've no doubt. That looks a bit tough to canoe also. :mrgreen:


----------



## Seneca

Alligators! Ouch!
Good point one needs to protect the family jewels


----------



## sparkyprep

LOL, in my neck of the woods, alligators mean its time to eat, for me!


----------



## Fuzzee

sparkyprep said:


> LOL, in my neck of the woods, alligators mean its time to eat, for me!


Don't get me wrong, I love gator tail. I'm just overly fond of the little general and his two canon balls.

:mrgreen:


----------



## PaulS

A canoe is not much of a survival tool unless you are in a flooded area that has little current - does that even happen?

For a small boat a Kayak is a much better boat. It can't sink, your stored goods stay dry even if you roll the thing over.

An ideal "individual" boat would be similar to a marsh or duck punt. They have less than an inch of draft when empty, have a thick bottom so they are hard to puncture on rocks, they are very stable and can be powered by poles, oars, or a motor. With the cover down they are not affected much by the wind and with it up they are almost waterproof.

They are easy to conceal but they don't come with powerful engines, torpedoes, deck guns or surface to air missiles. I built one one when I was 14 years old to use on a lake and the river that fed it. I used oars to get around but it would have been a lot faster with an electric trolling motor or a very small outboard.

BTW: I own a 17 foot canoe - it is a lot of fun on calm water with little wind but I will never go down another river in a canoe.


----------



## roy

Think pirogue.


----------



## Sinkhole

My dad has a 16 ft Coleman Scanoe. It's super light and can be fitted with up to a 5hp gas or electric motor. it can carry a ton of gear given it's size. It can also be easily fitted with a set of out riggers for stability. For it's size it's an awesome boat. The only thing that would make it better would be to out fit it with a removable mast & sail.
It's just like this one.


----------



## Fuzzee

Nachtjager said:


> I live in soggy South Louisiana, and honestly, I don't plan on doing a lot of boating after the Zombie apocalypse begins.


You never know. Zombies seem like poor swimmers.


----------



## TomCat58

HuntingHawk said:


> As a survival tool, if I'm going to use a motor it will be electric. Whatever amount of batteries & solar charging system. Gas motor, like a gas generator, will draw attention.


I like your thinking ? Have a look at my bug out Canoe. It can be stripped down if all fails but so far its very dependable.


----------



## Fuzzee

TomCat58 said:


> I like your thinking ? Have a look at my bug out Canoe. It can be stripped down if all fails but so far its very dependable.
> 
> View attachment 4151
> View attachment 4152
> View attachment 4153
> View attachment 4154


What, no machine gun turret? :mrgreen:

It's nice work.


----------



## RockyTopPapa

Now that's just cool.


----------



## bushrat

I think a canoe has potential as long as you are aware of it's limitations. As mentioned, it does require practice to build experience. Is isn't as stable as a jon boat, but it also depends on the size and make of canoe you acquire and how you load it. If you choose the canoe, make sure you purchase some way to waterproof your supplies, and find someone with experience to teach you how to use one properly. Have used them all my life and I love them. If you know what your doing they are maneuverable, sturdy, and can carry a fair sized load. And as someone mentioned, they can be outfitted with an electric motor. Get you a solar charger for the 12v battery.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

I have an Olde Towne Canoe with outriggers, but I like the set up above. If I had to survive along the water I think a 12 ft. flat bottom would be a better choice especially with a solar charging system for a trolling motor or two. The flat bottom is a lot more stable and can haul a lot more supplies than a canoe.


----------

